# Argente x Red pairings



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

2 litters from Argente Doe's and a Red buck. I sorted through them just before i took the pics, i was going to cull most the males and smaller ones, however one of my hairless colonies has just 4 babies and so instead i have moved the ones i was going to cull in with them instead and they are being well looked after now. Win win 

Bucks


















Doe's


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Do you know what colours they are/will be? Lovely babies =) And great that you had another mummy for them!


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

I wish I could get some good Reds over here. You guys across the pond have the cutest babies!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

If i'm wrong do correct me, but i guess besides Red and Argente, and that there is quite obviously agouti there, then i guess other possibilities are cinnamon, fawn and sable?

Sadly none of the lighter babies have dark eyes so i don't think there are any reds this time  I'm collecting some more adult red doe's in the morning though plus another buck or two so can't wait to get started with more than one doe finally!


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Just realised how close by you live to me Velvet_Meece! I live on the border of Staffordshire on the B519 =) All the same they are gorgeous babies =D


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm in Stoke, i just tend to keep my location more open


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

So cute! I think I can see a sable there :love1 ah why are there so many varieties I love?
Any luck with the varies yet btw?


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

maddeh said:


> So cute! I think I can see a sable there :love1 ah why are there so many varieties I love?
> Any luck with the varies yet btw?


I had a litter from a hairless fuzzy to one of the bucks i had off you, it had one vari in the litter but its another buck :roll:

Sadly the two vari females that were heavily pregnant by the same buck went huge but the next day no babies and two skinny vari's, so i assume they ate their litters 

Hoping next vari x vari breeding will be ok! The other male isn't looking too well, not sure whats up with him, he's just gone very hunched over, and his furs puffed up and he twitches a lot. He's currently isolated and i'm keeping an eye on him.


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

> Sadly the two vari females that were heavily pregnant by the same buck went huge but the next day no babies and two skinny vari's, so i assume they ate their litters


Oh no! What horrible luck 
Is that darker buck or the paler one that looks unwell? Hope he gets better! 
Glad you're having better luck with your other varieties at the moment


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

maddeh said:


> > Sadly the two vari females that were heavily pregnant by the same buck went huge but the next day no babies and two skinny vari's, so i assume they ate their litters
> 
> 
> Oh no! What horrible luck
> ...


Its the lighter one, he's still eating and active, but just doesn't look right at all


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Update today 

Ones i left with the parents


















and the smaller ones i put to a surrogate, they're still very behind compared but least they have a chance!


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Ooh, the first group looks lovely!!!!! Very well fed! And 2 or 3 babies of the surrogate set look good too. You should have a bunch of vibrant fire crackers when fur somes in more!


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Nice range of colours there


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

These guys just get nicer everyday


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I don't think the agouti will be of much use with the white tail tip but the rest are beaut, Velvet. Watching that red with great anticipation!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Its only my first successful litter from a red breeding so i'm not expecting amazing things, just looking to expand my red stock at the moment, it is looking nice and dark though, fingers crossed for another doe


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

The red looks excellent, truly. 
I breed reds, as you know


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks!

You should post some pics of yours, would love to see them


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Oooh! Such wonderful copper tones!


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

I want that chubby sable! Just to cuddle


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

May as well add the surrogates again too  here they are with their odd step-siblings


----------



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

They are all so cute, I dont show mice, so I dont look for the best quality, I just see them all as being little cuties :love1


----------



## kirstycc (Oct 26, 2011)

very nice, love the agoutis they are so rich!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Eyes open


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Also a new litter from same Red buck x Silver satin doe


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That smaller one that is lighter red than the others is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh I love them! I love anything in the red hue! I have a question: are the ones with pink eyes still considered red, or are they considered a different color?


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I do believe that a pink eyed red is simply a fawn  and the more washed out ones with the blue undercoat are argente, the ones that are red with brownish backs are sable.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

A fawn buck i kept back from this litter









and a sable buck i kept back


----------

